

Shutter – a GTK Screenshot Tool - siliconvaley
http://www.googez.com/2009/09/shutter-a-gtk-screenshot-tool/

======
mgrouchy
you can also do this in gimp. I also believe gnome has a standalone screenshot
tool as well. Seems like overkill.

